# Tug "Hullman" c. 1918



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to flag up that I have posted an information request in the Ship Research section for the above vessel.
Thanks


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve Hodges said:


> Just to flag up that I have posted an information request in the Ship Research section for the above vessel.
> Thanks


Cannot find your request in the stated section.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve Hodges said:


> Just to flag up that I have posted an information request in the Ship Research section for the above vessel.
> Thanks


Presuming this is the vessel of interest.

HULLMAN steel screw tug.
O.N. 136190. 171g. 10n. 101.1 x 23.6 x 10.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14", 22" & 36" x 24") engine made by the shipbuilder. 90 NHP. 650 IHP.

11.3.1914: Launched by Hepple & Company Ltd., S. Shields (Yard No. 636), for T. Gray & Company Ltd., Hull. 

5.1914: Completed. 

1.1917 until 9.1919: Hired by the Admiralty for Humber Service. 

15.4.1921: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 

29.3.1928: Sold to Anticosti Shipping Company, Montreal. 

25.6.1931: Sold to Les Chantiers Manseau Limitee, Sorel. 

1937: Sold to Marine Industries Ltd., Sorel, Canada. 

1950: Sold for demolition.


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Bill, that will be the one. Don't know what happened to the posting in Ship Research, maybe I pressed the wrong button!!
My father served on the Hullman at the end of WW1. He enlisted in the RN in 1917,I believe, as a Boy Stoker by lying about his age ( he was only 15), and sailed first on the AMC H.M.S.Macedonia. He was then drafted to the Hullman which was taking stores and ammunition barges across the Channel and up into the French river system ( I seem to remember him talking about the Seine but I may be mistaken) If anyone knows of sources of further information about these operations I would be interested to learn, or if anyone knows a possible source of a photo of the Hullman please let me know.
Regards
Steve


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve Hodges said:


> Thanks Bill, that will be the one. Don't know what happened to the posting in Ship Research, maybe I pressed the wrong button!!
> My father served on the Hullman at the end of WW1. He enlisted in the RN in 1917,I believe, as a Boy Stoker by lying about his age ( he was only 15), and sailed first on the AMC H.M.S.Macedonia. He was then drafted to the Hullman which was taking stores and ammunition barges across the Channel and up into the French river system ( I seem to remember him talking about the Seine but I may be mistaken) If anyone knows of sources of further information about these operations I would be interested to learn, or if anyone knows a possible source of a photo of the Hullman please let me know.
> Regards
> Steve


Steve,
I will contact you via the private message system

Bill


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Steve, One the skippers which served on Hullman (1) was Flatty Thompson.
I can send you a photo of Hullman, if Bill doesn't fix you up with one
regards pete.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Although HULLMAN is rightly listed as spending most of WW1 on Admiralty service on the Humber (Humber Examination Service), she was transferred to coastal towage duties in Aug 1918, still with the Admiralty, presumably up to her return to her owners in 1919.

But talk of ammunition barges up the Seine suggests that she was transferred to the War Office, Inland Water Transport Directorate. She dorsn't appear in any ofnthe sketchy WO lists I have so far found

David


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

An update to my original enquiry! My fathers old Discharge Book has turned up in some old papers, so I looked for "Hullman". What I found was an entry from 28.12.18 to 20.7.19 recorded as "Wallington", with written beneath it in another hand "Holman" - neither is HMS.... The entry is stamped " Lieut. Commander in Command, R.N.Depot, Immingham ".
Now I'm really confused! Dad always referred to the tug as "Hullman" or that is how I heard it. Was there another tug called "Holman", or is that a mistaken spelling in the entry? and what or where is "Wallington"? Is that another name for the same vessel, or another tug, or is it where the tug was based? If anyone can throw any light on this I would be grateful.

Update to my own update! I have now found that Wallington was the R.N. Auxiliary Patrol base 1917-1920, so that would be the base for Dad's tug. So, can anyone shed any light on a tug called "Holman"? If he was actually on " Hullman" as I believed, surely they would have spelt it right in his discharge book?


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I cannot find a tug with the name HOLMAN in the Mercantile Navy Lists in WW1. I think it is a corrupt spelling of HULLMAN (136190).
Gil.


----------



## Alan Dunk (Apr 23, 2009)

gil mayes said:


> I cannot find a tug with the name HOLMAN in the Mercantile Navy Lists in WW1. I think it is a corrupt spelling of HULLMAN (136190).
> Gil.


Try Hillman, owners Piggot Tugs Grimsby/immingham. The Hillman capsized whilst towing a trawler in Grimsby fish dock locks in the 1950's

Alan
R737833


----------

